# Hi there.......newbie alert^



## whiteflag (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi there !

This is my first post.  I am 29 and my DP is 31, we are on our 1st cycle of ICSI.

I have a DD from my 1st marriage but sadly my DP has a low sperm count so ICSI
is our only chance of having a baby together.

Had my down reg scan today, felt like a long time coming as my AF was late so
been on suprecur for what feels like forever.  Feel like plodding along in treacle
not getting anywhere but absolutely exhausted.

Take care


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi *Whiteflag* 

Welcome to FF honey! You have come to the best place for advice, support and understanding, and you will make lots of new friends along the way!!!

Good luck with your ICSI cycle hun, I know the tx is exhausting, but think how wonderful the end result will be     

Here are a couple of links for you to take a look at - feel free to jump in and introduce yourself around the boards hun, you will be made very welcome.

For ICSI General Chitchat *CLICK HERE**

For Male FActors in Infertilith CLICK HERE

For Complementary Therapies CLICK HERE

We also have a fantastic chatroom - it is often good to talk to people who really understand you  Every Friday night is NEWBIE NIGHT in the chatroom, and Dizzi Squirrel, Kate and I will be in there from 8pm to 9pm to show new members the ropes and answer any questions. I hope you can join us. Don't worry if you can't make it - if you want some help just send Dizzi Squirrel  or myself a personal message and we can arrange a short one2one session with you.



If you need any help with anything hun, either send me a personal message, by clicking the little "scroll" icon on the left hand side of this post at the bottom of my avator info, or by posting a reply on here with your questions.

If you want to put some info about yourself in your signature which will be displayed every time you post (like the writing in orange at the bottom of this post), click the Profile tab at the top of the page. From the list on the left hand side click on "Forum Profile Information". Scroll down to Signature  and insert your text, then click "Change Profile" at the bottom of the page.

Wishing you love, luck and 
Tracy
xx*


----------



## peeble_beach (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Whiteflag

I'm new too. Good luck with your ICSI, with a bit of luck I'll be starting my first cycle in about five weeks time so I'll be reading about your progress with interest!

P_B


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi whiteflag and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi White flag,

Just wanted to say a big   and wish you good luck for your ICSI. I can understand you feeling frustrated hun and i really hope that everything goes smoothly for you now. We're currently on our first cycle of ICSI, and my dh has extremely low sperm count so i can understand how you're feeling. I'll have my fingers crossed for both of us that we both get lovely  's first time round.

Love Leanne x


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi White Flag

Myself and DH have just started our first cycle of ICSI and I go for my baseline scan on 18th June to make sure the Synarel has shut everything down properly.  I hope it has.  I have found that since i actually started tx the time has flew by.  i hope it goes by quick for you too.

I just wanted to come on and say hello and wish you tons of luck and lots of babydust for your future appointments at the hospital.

Feel free to chat anytime.

Love Gail xx


----------



## whiteflag (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi guys

Thanks so much for your replies, it's good not to feel like you are the only one
so thanks again  

On my lunch break at the moment but will sit down tonight and check out some of the links
and keep up to speed with everyone


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Whiteflag,

Welcome to FF!!  You've definitely come to the right place.  You will find so many supportive, caring people here.  

I know just what you are going through.  I have a 10 year old son from a previous marriage.  Back then I took being able to get pregnant first time as normal.  Boy, am I paying for that thought now.

My now DH has been diagnosed with severe azoospermia and we have had two IVF with ICSI attempts, unfortunately both negative. But we intend to have another treatment in September with donor sperm either DIUI or 1/2 IVF with Icsi with Dh's sperm the other 1/2 with DIVF.  Depends on the money situation.

Anyway,  I wish you all the luck in the world for this cycle.  Really hoping you get a BFP!!!

Take care, hun.  If you want to talk about anything or have any questions, please don't hesitate to let me know.

Angiexxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi whiteflag 

Welcome to FF hunny  

I hope you've found the links that were left for you helpful.

Best of luck

Vicki x


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Whiteflag,
                    And welcome to f.f, my d.h also has a shockingly low count an we 2 needed icsi, well it's just worked 4 us so keep positive hun, u will get there! after all that d.r things should start to move quite quickly, an before u know it u will have ur   good luck an sendin u loads of        
Niki.x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Whiteflag

You've certainly come to the right place, since I've been on here, I've found a local support group to me and coupled with this site, IF has been easier to cope with!

If you look at the county boards, you will probably find some people that are having tx at the same clinic as you.

Good luck and fingers crossed for a   for you hon.

              

Loujxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Whiteflag

Welcome to FF hun!! Its a wonderfully supportive place and i am sure you will fit right in    Miss TC left you some fab links so not much more to say other than welcome.  Hope to see you around hun and goodluck with your tx.   

Bekie


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi whiteflag 

Welcome to FF i am pretty sure you will find all the help and support you need coming hear there are so many lovely ladies to chat to
good luck with your tx
love lea-Anne x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Welcome to FF

you will find great support and information here

Good luck with your ICSI cycle

hugs

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi there white flag just wanted to welcome you and wish you all the best for you TX


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

welcome to ff


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Welcome White flag, it can seem an age to get to the d/r scan but once you get stimming the time will fly (until the 2ww which will probably drag).
Wishing you loads of luck
Jxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi there whiteflag, welcome to fertility friends. 

C~x


----------

